
Tech Investors Feel an Aura of Hope, a Touch of Dread - andrewlchen
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/20/technology/20color.html?pagewanted=all
======
olivercameron
Even though I don't agree with raising $41 million for a "concept", you've got
to give them credit where credit is due. Admitting all of your failures in a
NYTimes article is a very brave thing to do.

I think Color is a lesson for any entrepreneur, just because you can raise a
lot of money doesn't mean that your product will be successful. You really
need to work on it and test it with real people to see if it's viable.

------
drink
_Mr. Nguyen said the company had taken the criticism to heart and charted a
new course. He fired Color’s president, Peter Pham, and its engineers are
building a new version of the app to be released later this summer._

I'm guessing Peter and Bill aren't exactly best friends right now.

------
fondue
Where is the money coming from to fuel these ventures? The last bubble seemed
fueled by real estate.

